# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  لا اله الا الله  سيدنا محمد رسول الله

## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد طلب من حضرتك يا دكتوره واخاف بان يكون طلبى مزعج لحضرتك

الطب  ....   هو بعض الاسئله ونماذج عن الامتحانات حتى يتسنا لى فكرة نموذج الامتحان حتى يكون لى 
فكره عن منظوم  الامتحان حيث استعيب شكل واداء الاسئلة 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  

                                    الفرقه الاولى   
                                                      الاسماعيلية

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكووووووووووور

----------

